# hay bale out in animal less fields



## itsnotmeitsyou (Jul 23, 2012)

I was wondering why I keep seeing bales of hay in fields with no animals grazing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Because the person has not moved them from the field where they were baled.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Poor stewardship of the land. It kills the grass underneath and then come the weeds. Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

They planted bale seeds and have not harvested yet. The rest of it is just grass.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Too heavy to haul, waiting for Big kid to come home for holidays to help.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Forgot where they left them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So that another farmer can tell him, hey bud, you left your bales in the field, and bud can tell him, no...it's not me, it's YOU!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

As you can see there is all sorts of good reasons why that guy left bales out in the field. One thing is for sure, if animals were "grazing" in that field, those hay bales would prolly not be round for long. IMHO


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

No No No...those aren't bales those are hunting blinds...Cow season is close you'll see!!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here its because the person is waiting until the snow is almost too deep to get around in to get their butt into gear and pickup the hay.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In Northern Illinois, by Cook County, it's because they're democrats--they're waiting for the State or Federal government to give them money to pick them up.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> In Northern Illinois, by Cook County, it's because they're democrats--they're waiting for the State or Federal government to give them money to pick them up.


You win!!!!


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Best one I heard was about rocks. Feller from town stopped by to take pictures of me breaking up some pretty rough ground with lots of rocks in it. He tells me there is lots of rocks out there as if I didn't already know. I told him you need some rocks to warm the soil up in the spring. He pointed to a big pile at neighbors feild and said what's with those ones. I told him the neighbor is lazy and never gets to spreading them around on time and leaves them in those unsightly piles on the edge of his feild. Another townie sent off with priceless knowledge of modern farming practices.


----------

